# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث: أي الناس أفضل؟ قال : " كل مخموم القلب صدوق اللسان "

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


5221- وعن عبد الله بن عمرو - رضي الله عنهما - قال : قيل لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : أي الناس أفضل ؟ قال : " كل مخموم القلب صدوق اللسان " .  قالوا : صدوق اللسان نعرفه ، فما مخموم القلب ؟ قال : " هو النقي ، التقي ،  لا إثم عليه ، ولا بغي ، ولا غل ، ولا حسد " . رواه ابن ماجه ، والبيهقي  في " شعب الإيمان " . [صحح إسناده الألباني رحمه الله]

الشرح

5221 -

( وعن عبد الله بن عمرو ) :  بالواو

( قال : قيل لرسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم أي الناس أفضل ؟  قال : " كل مخموم القلب " ) : بالخاء المعجمة أي : سليم القلب لقوله تعالى :  إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم من خممت البيت إذا كنسته على ما في القاموس  وغيره ، فالمعنى أن يكون قلبه مكنوسا من غبار الأغيار ، ومنظفا  من أخلاق الأقذار ،

( " صدوق اللسان " ) : بالجر أي : كل مبالغ للصدق في  لسانه ، فيحصل به المطابقة بين تحسين لسانه وبيانه ، فيخرج عن كونه منافيا  أو مرائيا مخالفا ، 

( قالوا : صدوق اللسان ) : بالجر على الحكاية ، ويجوز  رفعه على إعراب الابتدائية والخبر

قوله : ( نعرفه ، فما مخموم القلب ؟ قال :  " هو النقي " ) أي : نقي القلب ، وطاهر الباطن عن محبة غير المولى

( "  التقي " ) أي : المجتنب عن خطور السوى

( " لا إثم عليه " ) : فإنه محفوظ ،  وبالغفران محظوظ ، وبعين العناية ملحوظ ، ومن المعلوم أنّ " لا " لنفي الجنس  "

فقوله : ( " ولا بغي " ) أي : لا ظلم له

( " ولا غل " ) أي : لا حقد

( "  ولا حسد " ) أي : لا  تمني زوال نعمة الغير من باب التخصيص والتعميم على  سبيل التكميل والتعميم  ، لئلا يتوهم اختصاص الإثم بحق الله ، فصرح بأنه لا  مطالبة عليه لا من  الخلق ولا من جهة الخالق ، والله تعالى أعلم بالحقائق .

قال الطيبي رحمه الله : الجواب يلي إلى قوله تعالى : أولئك الذين امتحن  الله قلوبهم للتقوى أي  : أخلصها للتقوى من قولهم : امتحن الذهب وفتنه إذا  أذابه ، فخلص إبريزه  من خبثه ونقاه ، وعن عمر رضي الله عنه : أذهب الشهوات  عنها . ( رواه ابن  ماجه ، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان ) . 


والله أعلم


مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح
كتاب الآداب » كتاب الرقاق 
الشيخ علي بن سلطان القاري رحمه الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

